# Iraqi Salmon.... anyone?



## msgtdoug (Aug 1, 2008)

I've searched for it, but can only find a reference in a byte from the local NPR radio station....

Tiny resturant in Provicetown, Ma, "Edwidge after Dark" makes this dish. Tasted it when we ate there and have been hunting for a recipe ever since.


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Aug 30, 2005)

I have an Iraqi cookbook. There's one salmon dish listed in it, Sweet and Sour Salmon in Almond-Prune Sauce. Does that sound right?

Or see if your local library has a copy of "Delights from the Garden of Eden: A Cookbook and a History of the Iraqi Cuisine", by Nawal Nasrallah.


----------



## msgtdoug (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, have already looked at that book...  no luck.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

this turned up #1 on Goggle:

2lb salmon fillets
1/2 bunch flat leaf parsley, chopped
2-4 tomatoes, chopped
1-2 onions, chopped
6 cloves garlic, chopped
juice and zest of two lemons
1/2 tsp each black pepper, red pepper, allspice
1 tbsp curry powder
olive oil to taste

Place salmon in baking dish adn rub with olive oil. Combine remaining ingredients. Spread evenly over fillets. Bake at 365 degrees for about an hour. Serve with rice.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think that salmon are native to Iraq.

This might be one of those name doesn't really mean anything at all things.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that Iraqi Salmon is a lot like asking for South Dakota's best clam chowder recipe. I do have one piece of salmon left in the fridge, maybe I'll try the recipe Dillbert posted.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

This is a traditional New Years Day dish in Iran

weight or volume / ingredients
1/2 cup lime juice
1/2 cup olive oil
2 ounces parsley chopped
2 ounces cilantro chopped
2 ounces mint chopped
1/2 teaspoon saffron
1/4 teaspoon pomegranate powder

combine all ingredients and pour over 4 skinless fish filets
cover with parchment paper and bake at 350 for 30 - 45 minutes, basting occasionally


----------

